
Report Finds Online Threats to Children Overblown - robg
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/01/14/technology/internet/14cyberweb.html?hp
======
gravitycop
Perhaps the threat _is_ overblown, but Perverted Justice has achieved over 400
convictions since 2003:

<http://www.perverted-justice.com>

------
AndrewWarner
Does the gov't use "child safety" as a way to unfairly regulate the web?

